# Help with commercial lettering on MV



## Hillbilly (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello all,

We have a discussion going as to a vehicle registered with passenger plates can have company advertising on it.
I can't find any restrictions and don't believe there are any. Does anybody have any confirmation one way or the other on this?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Hillbilly said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We have a discussion going as to a vehicle registered with passenger plates can have company advertising on it.
> I can't find any restrictions and don't believe there are any. Does anybody have any confirmation one way or the other on this?
> ...


Who is "We"?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Thread moved to Ask a Cop forum


----------



## Hillbilly (Apr 2, 2013)

263FPD said:


> Thread moved to Ask a Cop forum


We at the Medway PD


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Hillbilly said:


> We at the Medway PD


Tried looking it up for you. I have found nothing. I really do not think that advertising on a car, would automatically require a commercial registration. What is the story behind the debate?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

Company name on a vehile requires commercial plates. I'll find the CMR in a few. 

I know one lady who got hemmed up (towed, 100gig for 90/9) because she had her photography business name and phone number on her car w/ PC plates.

Of other interesting notes: Ladder racks also triggers a requirement to have CO plates. Again, I'll find the CMR. Give me a couple two-three.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

I can't find where ladder racks are specifically mentioned. I read it in a paper-copy of CMRs I have. Apparently it has changed. Still, see bold for the important stuff that we may run into.

540 CMR 2.00
http://www.lawlib.state.ma.us/source/mass/cmr/cmrtext/540CMR2.pdf

Commercial Vehicle is any motor vehicle which is not a private passenger motor vehicle, antique motor car, motorcycle, trailer, semi-trailer, auto home, house trailer, taxicab, ambulance, hearse, livery vehicle, bus, school bus, or school pupil transport vehicle, including the following:

(a) Any vehicle which has a vehicle weight, or curb weight, of more than six thousand pounds, as per the manufacturer's description of said vehicle, unless such vehicle is a sport utility vehicle or passenger van, or a pickup truck or cargo van meeting the definition of private passenger vehicle;
(b) Any vehicle which has five or more wheels on the ground;
(c) Any pickup truck or cargo van, owned by a partnership, trust or corporation unless such vehicle meets the definition of private passenger motor vehicle;
(d) *Any pickup truck or cargo van, if on the bed of the vehicle tools, supplies, materials or equipment are transported to or from a job site, or are stored for use at a job site*, provided that transportation to or storage for use at a personal project for which no compensation is received shall not be considered in connection with a "job site";
(e) *Any vehicle, if on the roof or sides of the vehicle, tools, supplies, materials or equipment are transported to or from a job site, or are stored for use at a job site,* provided that transportation to or storage for use at a personal project for which no compensation is received shall not be deemed in connection with a "job site";
(f) *A vehicle which has business advertisements or business markings thereon*; provided however that markings limited to the name, address, telephone number, and logo of any corporation whose personal property is exempt from taxation under M.G.L. c. 59, § 5, Clause Third or Tenth shall not be considered business advertisements or business markings for purposes of 540 CMR 2.05;
(g) *A vehicle used for hire to plow*;
(h) A vehicle used for hire to transport or store goods, wares or merchandise, provided that if the vehicle is owned by an individual, has a maximum load carrying capacity of 1,000 pounds or less, and is so used on only a part-time basis, such vehicle shall not be deemed a commercial vehicle under 540 CMR 2.05(3)- commercial vehicle "Part-time basis" shall mean that not more than 40% of the total usage of the vehicle is devoted to the transporting or storing of goods, wares or merchandise.
(i) A vehicle used to transport or store goods, wares or merchandise intended for sale in the ordinary course of the vehicle operator's or owner's business, provided that if the vehicle is owned by an individual, has a maximum load carrying capacity of 1,000 pounds or less, and is so used on only a part-time basis, such vehicle shall not be deemed a commercial vehicle under 540 CMR 2.05(3) commercial vehicle Part-time basis" shall mean that not more than 40% of the total usage of the vehicle is devoted to the transporting or storing of goods, wares or merchandise.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

Then the requirement that above "Commercial Vehicles" have CO plates:

(4) Registration Plates
(a) A Private Passenger Motor Vehicle may display a private passenger registration number plate.
(b) Notwithstanding any other provision of 540 CMR 2.05(4), any apportionable vehicle registered under the IRP shall display an APPORTIONED registration number plate.
(c) *A Commercial Vehicle shall display a COMMERCIAL registration number plate. * Each commercial vehicle must have on its registration the registered gross weight evidencing the registered owner's intended loaded weight.


----------



## Hillbilly (Apr 2, 2013)

The debate started with a senior Officer stopping a passnger car. This car had a name of a dog training company on it's doors and was registered as a passenger vehicle(Chevy Impala if memory serves me). The vehicle is the personal vehicle of the dog trainer and he uses it for personal as well as business purposes.
My point of contention was that he had no right to stop the vehicle as there is no law covering this alleged violation that I have been able to locate.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

Anyone who cares about any of the above has entirely too much time on their hands.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

Hillbilly said:


> The debate started with a senior Officer stopping a passnger car. This car had a name of a dog training company on it's doors and was registered as a passenger vehicle(Chevy Impala if memory serves me). The vehicle is the personal vehicle of the dog trainer and he uses it for personal as well as business purposes.
> My point of contention was that he had no right to stop the vehicle as there is no law covering this alleged violation that I have been able to locate.


You are incorrect. See above , gig under 90/9 for unregistered.



Delta784 said:


> Anyone who cares about any of the above has entirely too much time on their hands.


I used it once as a pre-text, didn't gig though.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I see what GMass is talking about, but if this is the reason to stop someone, then in my book, it's sort of weak. Not kicking you in the balls here, but there is plenty of other fish in the sea, if what you are looking for is simple traffic enforcement. If there are reasons beyond that, such as some sort of interdiction, than I can see using this for a stop. What's the worst thing that can happen? You make case law?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Anyone who cares about any of the above has entirely too much time on their hands.


and that ^^^.

We find ourselves way to busy for this stuff.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> Anyone who cares about any of the above has entirely too much time on their hands.


C'mon B, in your down time you know you love running interdiction.. Actually, in Worcester this is a good reason for stopping. We have soooo many shitbags running around in plain white vans, or crappy trucks, claiming to be contractors, or hiding the fact they are. Just another way to get in, which leads to 90/10, or 94c, or B&E crews, recovery of stolen goods, etc... I mean, if one was into that sort of thing.. Me, I like crosswords.....


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

Deuce said:


> C'mon B, in your down time you know you love running interdiction.. Actually, in Worcester this is a good reason for stopping. We have soooo many shitbags running around in_* plain white vans*_, or crappy trucks, claiming to be contractors, or hiding the fact they are. Just another way to get in, which leads to 90/10, or 94c, or B&E crews, recovery of stolen goods, etc... I mean, if one was into that sort of thing.. Me, I like crosswords.....


How many times have you pulled these particular vehicles over to find three or four "people" sitting in the back on "homer buckets" without seat belts and ran everybody cuz their "shitbags! ( i get calls like this all the time!) LOL!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't have my cheat sheet handy, but if you run into one of these douchebag contractors with PC plates instead of CO plates, there is a provision where if the vehicle is used x% of the time as a passenger vehicle, then it is GTG with the PC plates. Its something low too, like 15% of the time.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Here is a simple answer.

At the time of the stop the vehicle was displaying a business name. If you display a business name or advertisement/markings on a vehicle you MUST have a CV plate under 540CMR 2.05. There is a exemption for religious and charitable organizations. 

DO NOT TOW THE VEHICLE OR TAKE THE PLATES UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES FOR THIS PARTICULAR VIOLATION. 540CMR 2.05B PROHIBITS THIS.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

Learn something new every day. 
Full text:
(5)
Remedies
.
(a)The certificate of registration of any vehicle that is registered in violation of 540 CMR 2.00, as determined by the Registrar after hearing, shall be subject to revocation under M.G.L. c. 90, § 2; however if the Registrar determines that the continued operation of such
vehicle constitutes an immediate threat to public safety then, under M.G.L. c. 90, § 22(a),
such revocation by the Registrar shall be without a prior hearing.
(b) Any violation of 540 CMR 2.05 is punishable by a fine pursuant to M.G.L. c. 90, § 20, and may result in the suspension of the operator's license or right to operate and/or certificate of registration for up to 30 days pursuant to M.G.L. c. 90, § 22(b). * Confiscation of the registration plate and/or impoundment of the subject vehicle for the reason that the vehicle displays the incorrect type of vehicle registration plate based upon the classifications described in 540 CMR 2.05, is not authorized by 540 CMR 2.05 in the absence of a determination by the Registrar that continued operation of such a vehicle in a particular case would constitute an immediate threat to public safety.*


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hhhhmmm, I'm not so sure about that...

"Commercial Vehicle is any motor vehicle which is not a private passenger motor vehicle, antique motor car, motorcycle, trailer, semi-trailer, auto home, house trailer, taxicab, ambulance, hearse, livery vehicle, bus, school bus, or school pupil transport vehicle, including the following: <snip the list of qualifiers as a CMV>"

Seems that any private passenger MV is never required to have CO tags. Just as a bus is never required to have CO tags, but rather Bus tags, despite having "Greyhound" displayed on it. Just like an ambulance is never required to have CO tags despite having the company name on it, but rather is required to display Ambulance tags. Imagine the delight of taxi companies knowing they could just get commercial tags if they only displayed the name and number of the taxi company.

If all those other types of tags enumerated in the first paragraph MUST have the appropriate tags, and not commercial ones, then it seems the violation would be for a private passenger motor vehicle to have commercial tags, instead of the passenger tags it is required to have.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

Deuce said:


> C'mon B, in your down time you know you love running interdiction.. Actually, in Worcester this is a good reason for stopping. We have soooo many shitbags running around in plain white vans, or crappy trucks, claiming to be contractors, or hiding the fact they are. Just another way to get in, which leads to 90/10, or 94c, or B&E crews, recovery of stolen goods, etc... I mean, if one was into that sort of thing.. Me, I like crosswords.....


It would take less than 5 minutes for me to find an unlicensed illegal Brazilian and haul him/her in for 90-10. Complete waste of time, the court just dismisses it at arraignment.


----------

